# Aloittelijan kysymyksiä

## tuhertajapappa

Kun tuo kielitaidon puute ja täälläolevat käytännöt

ovat poikkeavia toisiin jakeluihin verrattuna täytyy

koittaa päästä kysymisessä jotenkin alkuun:

-saako valikot suomenkielellä ???

----------

## jmz2

Laita /etc/make.conf -tiedostoon rivi

```
LINGUAS="fi en"
```

Tämän jälkeen suomenkieliset tekstit tulevat niitä tukeviin ohjelmiin mukaan. Sinun pitää tietysti myös valita kieli jostain asetusvalikosta, esimerkiksi GDM:n kirjautumisikkunasta.

----------

## tuhertajapappa

Jatkoa.......

Asennettuna:

Ubuntu 8.04-64/8.10-32 /XP home

...jotka kaikki toimii

grub 8.10-32 osiolla

Ladattu verkosta:

install-ia64-minimal-2008.0.iso

Levyllä n. 37 GIB varaamatonta osiotilaa, jonne

ajattelin asentaa.

Aiemmista asennus/uudelleen asennus sekoiluista

viisastuneena (..toivottavasti..) pitäisi löytää

tällainen toimintotapa:

Asennus tyhjään osioon...grubiin ei kirjoiteta mitään...

Asennuksen aikana kopioidaan käynnistyksen vaatimat grubin tarvitsemat kikkareet paikkaan, jossa oikeudet riittävät

Onnistuuko/miten ???

----------

## tommih

En tiedä mitä tarkoitat tuolla ettei Grubiin kirjoiteta mitään. Jos sinulla on Grub asennettuna niin tarvitsee vain muokata .configia sisältämään myös uuden Gentoo asennuksen.

----------

## P.Kosunen

 *tuhertajapappa wrote:*   

> Ladattu verkosta:
> 
> install-ia64-minimal-2008.0.iso

 

Tämä on luultavasti väärä versio, amd64 (64 bittinen) tai x86 (32 bittinen) ovat perus pc-raudalle.

----------

## tuhertajapappa

 *Quote:*   

> En tiedä mitä tarkoitat tuolla ettei Grubiin kirjoiteta mitään. Jos sinulla on Grub asennettuna niin tarvitsee vain muokata .configia sisältämään myös uuden Gentoo asennuksen

 

Siis asennuksessa ei Grubiin kirjoiteta mitään...

...tarvitsee vain muokata .configia.. tarkemmin, mitä niistä(Ubuntu&Gentoo)/miten ???

Miksi näin, osa perustelusta ks:

http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=21776.msg186433#msg186433

 *Quote:*   

> Tämä on luultavasti väärä versio, amd64 (64 bittinen) tai x86 (32 bittinen) ovat perus pc-raudalle.

 

Pöytäkone:

Motherboard Model      D946GZIS

Processor Version      Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz

Display Adapters      NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT

Eikö tämä ole sitä ???...mikä tulisi verkosta hakea ??

----------

## Paapaa

Argh. Ei saa antaa neuvoa, jos ei ole varma niiden oikeellisuudesta.

Grub:n asetukset tulevat yleensä /boot/grub/grub.conf -tiedostoon. Jos sinulla on Ubuntu jo asennettuna, niin ota selvää, minne grub.conf on mennyt. Kernelin asetukset puolestaan ovat /usr/src/linux/.config -tiedostossa. Näitä ei kannata sekoittaa keskenään.

Minäkään en ymmärrä, mitä ihmettä tarkoitat tuolla "Grubiin ei kirjoiteta mitään...". Onko tuo toteamus? Retorinen kysymys? Mitä? Mutta siitä huolimatta:

Kyllä, asennuksessa grub.conf-tiedostoon pitää laittaa tieto uudesta kernelistä ja uuden asennuksen root-osioista, aivan kuten manuskassa sanotaan: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap10

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap10

(Jos haluat 32-bittisen systeemin, käytä ylempää ohjetta, jos 64-bittisen, käytä alempaa).

install-ia64-minima-2008.0.iso on väärä image-tiedosto. Se on tarkoitettu Itanium-prosessorille, jollaista sinulla ei ole. Valitse joko amd64, jos haluat 64-bittisen systeemine (nimestään huolimatta se on tarkoitettu niin Intel- kuin AMD-koneille), tai x86, jos haluat 32-bittisen systeemin.

Mutta kaikki tämä selviää Handbookista, joten englannin kielen taidon puute tulee varmasti aiheuttamaan hieman harmaita hiuksia.

----------

## tuhertajapappa

 *Paapaa wrote:*   

> Argh. Ei saa antaa neuvoa, jos ei ole varma niiden oikeellisuudesta.
> 
> Grub:n asetukset tulevat yleensä /boot/grub/grub.conf -tiedostoon. Jos sinulla on Ubuntu jo asennettuna, niin ota selvää, minne grub.conf on mennyt. Kernelin asetukset puolestaan ovat /usr/src/linux/.config -tiedostossa. Näitä ei kannata sekoittaa keskenään.
> 
> Minäkään en ymmärrä, mitä ihmettä tarkoitat tuolla "Grubiin ei kirjoiteta mitään...". Onko tuo toteamus? Retorinen kysymys? Mitä? Mutta siitä huolimatta:
> ...

 

Ubuntussa ainakin vakioasennuksessa asennusohjelma kirjoitti uudet käynnistyskikkareet

aina vanhan asennuksen päälle, ja jos siinä tapahtui joku haveri, mikä minulle on sääntö

ei poikkeus, niin mikään ei pelannut.

Gentoo asennus saa tehdä tarvittavat jutut osioon, jonne se asennetaan, mutta mikäli se

menee milläänlailla sorkkimaan olemassaolevaa toimivaa käynnistystä, niin sitä ei

sitten asenneta ollenkaan.

Tässä on se lyhyesti, mitä olen hakemassa. Tarkoitus on sitten käsin kopioida tarvittavat tiedot

nykyiseen käynnistykseen.

Toinen etu tästä on, ettei tarvitse jatkuvasti kikkailla varmuuskopio/palautus palikoilla  :Wink:  .

Handbookista...liian vaikea  :Sad: 

Muuten Suselta tuli jo lähes toimiva ohje  :Wink: 

----------

## tommih

 *Paapaa wrote:*   

> Argh. Ei saa antaa neuvoa, jos ei ole varma niiden oikeellisuudesta.
> 
> 

 

Minua tarkoitat? Kieltämättä vähän hätäisesti tuossa sanoin mutta kyllähän se näin toimii. Grub.conf vai mikä se olikaan

----------

## Paapaa

 *tommih wrote:*   

> Minua tarkoitat? Kieltämättä vähän hätäisesti tuossa sanoin mutta kyllähän se näin toimii. Grub.conf vai mikä se olikaan

 

 :Very Happy:  On ihan pikkuinen ero, tarkoitetaanko grub.conf:ia vai .configia, kuten jo tuossa selitin.

Tuhertajapappa: kun asennat manuaalisesti, ei Gentoo sorki yhtään mitään, vaan asentajan pitää sorkkia itse kaikki halutut muutokset itse. Mutta jos et englantia osaa, ei homma tule luultavasti onnistumaan - kovin helposti ainakaan. 

Graafista installeria älä käytä missään nimessä, se ei toimi ja varmasti tulee sorkkimaan olemassa olevaa asennustasi.

----------

## tuhertajapappa

 *Paapaa wrote:*   

>  *tommih wrote:*   Minua tarkoitat? Kieltämättä vähän hätäisesti tuossa sanoin mutta kyllähän se näin toimii. Grub.conf vai mikä se olikaan 
> 
>  On ihan pikkuinen ero, tarkoitetaanko grub.conf:ia vai .configia, kuten jo tuossa selitin.
> 
> Tuhertajapappa: kun asennat manuaalisesti, ei Gentoo sorki yhtään mitään, vaan asentajan pitää sorkkia itse kaikki halutut muutokset itse. Mutta jos et englantia osaa, ei homma tule luultavasti onnistumaan - kovin helposti ainakaan. 
> ...

 

Tänne asti tsekkasin ohjetta ja olin käsittävinäni, että käynnistystä ei ole vielä

sorkittu.

Koodilistaus 2.3: Grub.conf käsin asennetuille ytimille

Pitääkö Grub.conf löytyä asennetulta osiolta, vai riittääkö, jos näillä

kikkareilla viittaa suoraan ubuntu käynnistyksestä eli # menu.lst  tiedostosta

 *Quote:*   

> Graafista installeria älä käytä missään nimessä,

 

Mikä se on ???

(viestien kellonaika ??)

----------

## Paapaa

 *tuhertajapappa wrote:*   

> Tänne asti tsekkasin ohjetta ja olin käsittävinäni, että käynnistystä ei ole vielä
> 
> sorkittu.
> 
> Koodilistaus 2.3: Grub.conf käsin asennetuille ytimille
> ...

 

Grub.conf pitää olla siellä, mistä Grub käskettiin sitä etsimään Grubia asennettaessa ensimmäistä kertaa. Eli levyllä voi olla vain yksi Grub. Jos siis olet asentanut Gubin aikaisemmin vaikka Ubuntun kanssa, pitää etsiä se levyosio, jota Grub käyttää ja editoita sieltä löytyvää gtub.conf/menu.lst -tiedostoa.

 *tuhertajapappa wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Graafista installeria älä käytä missään nimessä, 
> 
> Mikä se on ???

 

Graafinen installeri löytyy joiltain Gentoo LiveCD tai LiveDVD-levyiltä. Mutta se on rikki, eikä sitä kannata missään nimessä käyttää. Ainoastaan manuaalinen asennus on suositeltava.

 *tuhertajapappa wrote:*   

> (viestien kellonaika ??)

 

?? Ymmärtäisin kokonaisia lauseita paremmin...

----------

## tuhertajapappa

 *tuhertajapappa wrote:*   

> (viestien kellonaika ??)
> 
> ?? Ymmärtäisin kokonaisia lauseita paremmin...

 

Viestisi..Lähetetty: Ke Helmi 18, 2009 6:15 am  :Wink: 

(Oli vain huomio näytettävästä ajasta...ei kuulu varsinaisesti kysymyksiini)

----------

## Paapaa

 *tuhertajapappa wrote:*   

> Viestisi..Lähetetty: Ke Helmi 18, 2009 6:15 am 
> 
> (Oli vain huomio näytettävästä ajasta...ei kuulu varsinaisesti kysymyksiini)

 

Aaah. Tuohon aikaan olen yleensä kyllä nukkumassa  :Very Happy: , joten luultavasti sinulla on foorumin aika-asetukset metsikössä. Klikkaapa tuota "Profile"-nappia foorumin yläreunassa ja säädä Timezone-asetus arvoon "GMT + 2 hours". Sen pitäisi auttaa.

----------

## tuhertajapappa

Ladattu nyt:

install-amd64-minimal-2008.0-r1.iso

toivottavasti nyt oikea...

Tehty tästä cd...koekäynnistetty..tunnisti laitteiston..

kauhea rivi ok:ta ja jäi odottamaan seuraavaa käskyä.

Nyt meni sormi suuhun...mitä käskis, jotta asentais

perusasiat levylle:

    Laite Käynn     Alku          Loppu    Lohkot   Id  Järjestelmä

/dev/sdb1   *           1       19122   153597433+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sdb2           19123       28683    76798732+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sdb3           28684       31111    19502910   83  Linux

/dev/sdb4           33547       38913    43110427+   5  Laajennettu

/dev/sdb5           33547       38687    41295051   83  Linux

/dev/sdb6           38688       38913     1815313+  82  Linux-sivutus / Solaris

/dev/sdb3 on se mihin pitäis tämä uusi asentaa

on alustettu GParted ohjelmalla, ext3 formaattiin,

on muuten tyhjä.

Eli laittais kaikki tarvittavat peruskikkareet, ja gnome pöydän

ja jättäis muiltaosin käsikäynnistettäväksi.

Meneekö yhdellä käskyllä ???

----------

## Paapaa

 *tuhertajapappa wrote:*   

> Eli laittais kaikki tarvittavat peruskikkareet, ja gnome pöydän
> 
> ja jättäis muiltaosin käsikäynnistettäväksi.
> 
> Meneekö yhdellä käskyllä ???

 

Ei edes kahdella. Gentoo on perusasennuksen jälkeen täysi raakile, jossa ei ole edes X (Linuxin graafinen systeemi, jota kaikki työpöydät käyttävät) asennettuina. Gentoon pointti on, että mitään turhaa ei ole asennettuna, vaan käyttäjä itse päättää, mitä tarvitsee ja asentaa vain oleellisen.

En oikein voi neuvoa muuta kuin että koeta parhaasi mukaan seurata perusohjetta loppuun asti. Sitten kaivat täältä ohjeen, jolla asennetaan X ja sitten Gnomen kimppuun. 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/?catid=desktop

Aivan, Gentoo ei ole se kaiken yksinkertaisin distro asentaa juuri siksi, että kaikki pitää tehdä itse ja monelle asialle ei ole graafista käyttöliittymää. Siksi englannin osaaminen on eeeerittäin hyödyllistä. Varsinkaan kun kukaan ei ole jaksanut vissiin suomentaa ohjetta.

----------

## ilborg

Kyllä tuo graafinen installeri toimi joku kuukausi sitten. Tuli virtualboxissa asennettua testikäyttöön gentoo, eikä jaksanut ihan alusta asti lukea manuskaa:) Löytyy siis live-cd:ltä, mutta mainittakoot tässä, että jos mitään pikkasenkaan erikoisempaa asennusta tekee, niin kannattaa tehdä käsin, sillä tuo installeri on aika raakile, jonka käyttämistä en suosittelisi muuten kuin tyhjälle levylle ja pelkälle perusraudalle.

Manuskaa kannattaa tosiaan lukea, ja jos jotain ei ymmärrä, niin kai täältä joku osaa vastata mitä se kohta tarkoittaa. Kukaan katsos jaksa koko manuskaa kääntää kerralla:) Ei tuo softien asentelu vaikeaa kyllä mielestäni ole, mutta meikäläisen historiallisella raudalla kääntämiseen menee viikko, ennen kuin kaikki softat on asennettuna:)

----------

## tuhertajapappa

 *Paapaa wrote:*   

>  *tuhertajapappa wrote:*   Eli laittais kaikki tarvittavat peruskikkareet, ja gnome pöydän
> 
> ja jättäis muiltaosin käsikäynnistettäväksi.
> 
> Meneekö yhdellä käskyllä ??? 
> ...

 

Onko asennusjärjetyksellä merkitystä vai vaatiiko tarkkaan määriteltyä asennusjärjestystä...

voiko laittaa palikoita omassa järjestyksessä ...??

Vai mennäänkö joka kohta tämän mukaan:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fi/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap4

----------

## ilborg

 *tuhertajapappa wrote:*   

>  *Paapaa wrote:*    *tuhertajapappa wrote:*   Eli laittais kaikki tarvittavat peruskikkareet, ja gnome pöydän
> 
> ja jättäis muiltaosin käsikäynnistettäväksi.
> 
> Meneekö yhdellä käskyllä ??? 
> ...

 

Jos siis meinaat näin yleensä järjestystä ohjeissa, niin yleensä ottaen järjestys ei ole kovin tarkkaa, mutta ohjeiden monimutkaisuuden takia ei kannata paljon hyppiä edestakaisin. Osa asioista on tehtävät toki tietyssä järjestyksessä, esim levylle et voi asentaa mitään ennen kuin se on alustettu jne. Joten yleis-ohjeena sanon, että mene ainakin niin kauan ohjeen mukaan, kunnes olet onnistuneesti buutannut "omaan" gentooseen. Itse hyppelin ohjeissa jonkin verran edes takaisin, ja muutaman kerran jäi huomaamatta joku tärkeä kohta:)

----------

## tuhertajapappa

[quote="ilborg"][quote="tuhertajapappa"][quote="Paapaa"] *tuhertajapappa wrote:*   

> Eli laittais kaikki tarvittavat peruskikkareet, ja 
> 
> Jos siis meinaat näin yleensä järjestystä ohjeissa, niin yleensä ottaen järjestys ei ole kovin tarkkaa, mutta ohjeiden monimutkaisuuden takia ei kannata paljon hyppiä edestakaisin. Osa asioista on tehtävät toki tietyssä järjestyksessä, esim levylle et voi asentaa mitään ennen kuin se on alustettu jne. Joten yleis-ohjeena sanon, että mene ainakin niin kauan ohjeen mukaan, kunnes olet onnistuneesti buutannut "omaan" gentooseen. Itse hyppelin ohjeissa jonkin verran edes takaisin, ja muutaman kerran jäi huomaamatta joku tärkeä kohta:)

 

Se arin alkukysymys on tuo osiointi..kun ubuntussa luo tuon tavallaan kuin

pääosio/aliosiot /dev/sdb4.../dev/sdb6 GParted:n mukaan

ks

http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=3643031.png

onko gentoossa väliä, kuinka luodaan, ja voiko

tehdä ennakkoon GParted:lla ..menisi ehkä hallitummin ??

----------

## ilborg

[quote="tuhertajapappa"][quote="ilborg"][quote="tuhertajapappa"] *Paapaa wrote:*   

>  *tuhertajapappa wrote:*   Eli laittais kaikki tarvittavat peruskikkareet, ja 
> 
> Jos siis meinaat näin yleensä järjestystä ohjeissa, niin yleensä ottaen järjestys ei ole kovin tarkkaa, mutta ohjeiden monimutkaisuuden takia ei kannata paljon hyppiä edestakaisin. Osa asioista on tehtävät toki tietyssä järjestyksessä, esim levylle et voi asentaa mitään ennen kuin se on alustettu jne. Joten yleis-ohjeena sanon, että mene ainakin niin kauan ohjeen mukaan, kunnes olet onnistuneesti buutannut "omaan" gentooseen. Itse hyppelin ohjeissa jonkin verran edes takaisin, ja muutaman kerran jäi huomaamatta joku tärkeä kohta:) 
> 
> Se arin alkukysymys on tuo osiointi..kun ubuntussa luo tuon tavallaan kuin
> ...

 

Voi tehdä ennakkoon esim gpartedilla. Eli luot ja formatoit osiot tuolla softalla, sekä skippaat ne osiot tuosta gentoon manuskasta. Tuo käsin tehtävä asennus joustaa todella paljon, kun hieman tajuaa mitä tekee. Esimerkiksi itse asensin toiselle koneelle gentoon tiny-me:n live-cd:ltä kun en jaksanut alkaa mitään uutta levyä polttelemaan:  :Wink:  Näppärä pikku vinkki, jos haluaa samalla selailla nettiä kun asentaa gentoota. Tosin onnistuisihan tuo asennus kanssa ubuntustakin ilman buuttilevyjäkin.

----------

## jmz2

 *ilborg wrote:*   

> Voi tehdä ennakkoon esim gpartedilla. Eli luot ja formatoit osiot tuolla softalla, sekä skippaat ne osiot tuosta gentoon manuskasta. Tuo käsin tehtävä asennus joustaa todella paljon, kun hieman tajuaa mitä tekee. Esimerkiksi itse asensin toiselle koneelle gentoon tiny-me:n live-cd:ltä kun en jaksanut alkaa mitään uutta levyä polttelemaan:  Näppärä pikku vinkki, jos haluaa samalla selailla nettiä kun asentaa gentoota.

 

System rescue CD on kyllä hyvä asennusväline Gentoolle. Itse käytin sitä. Gentoon 2008.0 livecd ei tunnistanut edes DVD-asemaani. Eikä se vanhemmassa koneessa osannut asentua graafisella asennusohjelmallakaan, vaikka siinä DVD-asema löytyi.

 *ilborg wrote:*   

> Tosin onnistuisihan tuo asennus kanssa ubuntustakin ilman buuttilevyjäkin.

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## tuhertajapappa

Käsitteet vielä vähän hämärtää:

 *Quote:*   

> sekä skippaat ne osiot tuosta gentoon manuskasta

 

 *Quote:*   

> System rescue CD

 

Nämä ei vielä mennyt jakeluun...selvennystä pyydän    :Embarassed: 

Lisäksi tieto, kuinka teillä tuo osiointi on järjestetty valaisisi asiaa...  :Idea: 

----------

## jmz2

Google on ystävä

Itselläni on kaksi osiota: swap (2 gt) ja root (loput). Home voi olla omalla osiolla jos käyttää useampaa Linux-distroa tai jos on joku muu syy. Niitä osioita ei kannata osioinnin takia tehdä.

----------

